# Whats your orientation?



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Well what are you....

Dont be shy. You can vote openly without responding...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

HAHAHA


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

______________________________


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hetero


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this thread sucks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I ain't no bi-curious.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

this thread is gay.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

andrew.burd said:


> this thread is gay.


I'd say it's bi-curious.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> this thread is gay.


I'd say it's bi-curious.
[/quote]


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> this thread is gay.


I'd say it's bi-curious.
[/quote]























[/quote]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Straight.


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Im straight. What else would I be? People who are gay have an uclean spirit inside them. They need to have deliverance so the demon will leave.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I aint No ***. I like and Enjoy chicks.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

This the trillionth time, will be a nice thread i think (not)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I aint No ***. I like and Enjoy chicks.


of the feathered kind from what I've heard Gordelia :rasp:


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

hyphen said:


> this thread sucks


Than leave ****.... WTF? Lots of people here don't like every thread in this forum, but they don't bust in and and be ignorant... So please follow their lead and get the f*ck out....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hetero


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I aint No ***. I like and Enjoy chicks.


Seeing how there are to homosexuals already voting, mybe these comments are not needed.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Zim said:


> Im straight. What else would I be? People who are gay have an uclean spirit inside them. They need to have deliverance so the demon will leave.


I hope your kidding...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im straight. What else would I be? People who are gay have an uclean spirit inside them. They need to have deliverance so the demon will leave.


I hope your kidding...
[/quote]

Exactly what I was thinking...

Who the hell are we to judge others? Homosexuals are people too and deserve just as much respect as everyone else gets.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Im straight. What else would I be? People who are gay have an uclean spirit inside them. They need to have deliverance so the demon will leave.


I hope your kidding...
[/quote]

Exactly what I was thinking...

Who the hell are we to judge others? Homosexuals are people too and deserve just as much respect as everyone else gets.
[/quote]

My post is an unbiased poll.... Nothing more... Theres alot of gaybashing here and also members sticking up for gay rights/gay pride here.. Im just trying to see gauge the percentages here, nothing more...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

straight as a 90 degree angle :laugh:

ya im straight


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

what exactly is the point of this... ..and whatever happened to the 1st amendment.. y'know.. freedom of speech?

so here we go. Being gay is wrong. my personal opinion. I don't support it, I don't condone it, and I most definitely get sick and tired of all the STRAIGHT BASHING I'm constantly hearing these days. I think whoever set this poll up did it just to start sh*t.

and by the way.. I don't see how "gay people deserve as much respect yada yada yada.."

respect is something that's EARNED.. not given just because. So far I haven't met a single "out" person that deserved any level of respect from me. ..they may DEMAND it.. but it doesn't mean I'm obligated to give respect.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

andrew.burd said:


> what exactly is the point of this... ..and whatever happened to the 1st amendment.. y'know.. freedom of speech?
> 
> so here we go. Being gay is wrong. my personal opinion. I don't support it, I don't condone it, and I most definitely get sick and tired of all the STRAIGHT BASHING I'm constantly hearing these days. I think whoever set this poll up did it just to start sh*t.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

andrew.burd said:


> what exactly is the point of this... ..and whatever happened to the 1st amendment.. y'know.. freedom of speech?
> 
> so here we go. Being gay is wrong. my personal opinion. I don't support it, I don't condone it, and I most definitely get sick and tired of all the STRAIGHT BASHING I'm constantly hearing these days. I think whoever set this poll up did it just to start sh*t.
> 
> ...


if u dont like it dont post.

Looks like u only posted to start sh*t.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

andrew.burd said:


> what exactly is the point of this... ..and whatever happened to the 1st amendment.. y'know.. freedom of speech?
> 
> so here we go. Being gay is wrong. my personal opinion. I don't support it, I don't condone it, and I most definitely get sick and tired of all the STRAIGHT BASHING I'm constantly hearing these days. I think whoever set this poll up did it just to start sh*t.
> 
> ...


So you'll give some random straight person respect but the minute a random gay person comes into the scene its all about earning your respect? Thats shitty. I'm sorry, but I live by the saying "Do onto others as you would have others do onto you." Everyone deserves respect until they do something that loses it. Its basic human principle, I would think. People cant help that they're homosexual, its not like they woke up one day and said "I think I feel like being gay today and for the rest of my life"...it just comes natural to them. It science, get over it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

The only thing I'm really sick of is the people who are constantly out there saying "GAY IS GREAT" and all of that stuff. Sorry, but I just don't like it when people are in my face saying they're gay. I really just get annoyed by anyone who is constantly in your face trying to push their views onto you and stuff, like PETA.

Don't get me wrong, I have no problems with gay people and support gay marriage (well I really couldn't care less about it, gay people can do as they please). It's none of my business what people do in their sexual lives, but please keep it to yourselves.

Just curious, but who's gay here?



rocker said:


> if u dont like it dont post.


Right, because he's not entitled to his own opinion.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

timmy said:


> I aint No ***. I like and Enjoy chicks.


Seeing how there are to homosexuals already voting, mybe these comments are not needed.
[/quote]
Thats up to them. I stated my Opinion. Like or not, I could less,. seeing as how this is the interenet and thats MY opinion. Dont like it...Dont worry about it. Fact Remains, I dont like em,a nd I dont appriove of them. Doesnt mean there going to change, either.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

rocker said:


> straight as a 90 degree angle :laugh:
> 
> ya im straight


Actually 180 degrees is straight...a 90 degree angle means that its a right angle....so by saying you're "straight as a 90 degree angle", you mean to tell us that you're straight for a little bit, then you go gay.....
















As for me, Im as straight as a boner in front of Jessica Alba


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> what exactly is the point of this... ..and whatever happened to the 1st amendment.. y'know.. freedom of speech?
> 
> so here we go. Being gay is wrong. my personal opinion. I don't support it, I don't condone it, and I most definitely get sick and tired of all the STRAIGHT BASHING I'm constantly hearing these days. I think whoever set this poll up did it just to start sh*t.
> 
> ...


So you'll give some random straight person respect but the minute a random gay person comes into the scene its all about earning your respect? Thats shitty. I'm sorry, but I live by the saying "Do onto others as you would have others do onto you." Everyone deserves respect until they do something that loses it. Its basic human principle, I would think. People cant help that they're homosexual, its not like they woke up one day and said "I think I feel like being gay today and for the rest of my life"...it just comes natural to them. It science, get over it.
[/quote]

First to answer Andrew Burd...

Asshole did you read my earlier reply to my own post???? Here open your eyes this time...
There is alot of Gay bashing on this forum. There is also alot gay support here.
This poll and subsequent post was just to see what the percentages were. I dont need specific replies on who's gay and whose not. Just wondering, with all the BS on this forum, where people really stand, and if they got the balls to be honest about it!!!!!









Now Karen,

I think Andrew is saying He doesn't dish out respect to anyone, including gay people who think they automatically deserve it just because they are gay....

Unlike you, who, gives respect to everyone until they prove they don't deserve it. He disrespects everyone, until they prove they deserve it. Especially Gay people......


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> this thread sucks


Than leave ****.... WTF? Lots of people here don't like every thread in this forum, but they don't bust in and and be ignorant... So please follow their lead and get the f*ck out....
[/quote]

ooh, big boy calling straight men *****. what an insult, i'm deeply hurt and may want to cry. maybe you ought to worry less about other people's sexual orientation and more about your own insecurities that you so openly exposed in another thread.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

very straight


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Straight.

BTW: keep this thread clean, people: disliking homosexuals is your own call, but if you want to speak your mind about that, keep it civil and stay respectful: discrimination is against the board rules, and _everyone_ here knows that: therefore breaking them is an intentional act, and will be punished accordingly.
Consider this a final warning...



> Just wondering, with all the BS on this forum, where people really stand, and if they got the balls to be honest about it!!!!!


I doubt anyone who is gay will say so honestly on this site: there are too many ignorant and narrow-minded people on this site, and anyone with half a brain can imagine the responses when someone has the balls to admit it openly.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm straight

i used to work with a few gay guys and i thought they were cool, my only problem is why do gay people feel the need to recruit.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DIY-Fish said:


>


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Had to be said!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Straight.
> 
> BTW: keep this thread clean, people: disliking homosexuals is your own call, but if you want to speak your mind about that, keep it civil and stay respectful: discrimination is against the board rules, and _everyone_ here knows that: therefore breaking them is an intentional act, and will be punished accordingly.
> Consider this a final warning...
> ...


Actually, we did have a couple of members who came out before on a prevous "gay" thread.. one of them doesn't post here anymore


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I doubt anyone who is gay will say so honestly on this site: there are too many ignorant and narrow-minded people on this site, and anyone with half a brain can imagine the responses when someone has the balls to admit it openly.


Sad to hear, but unfortunately this is the truth









I'm straight


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

People claim that they don't like the supposed flaunting of gays on them. So, how is it any different than a girl that flaunts her sexuality, or the fact that everything today is oversexed? sh*t, I saw a COAL, yes the black stuff they dig out of the ground, commercial that used SEX as a selling point. So, how is it that a gay person is so wrong to be open about their sexuality? I'm sure you see or even talk to any number of homosexuals every day and don't have any idea. It's a stereotype just like anything else.

So, "in your face" straight sexuality is fine and gay is not? Kinda hypocritical I think. They're humans too and deserve to live their lives just like anyone else. Why should they have to hide in the dark to make a few intolerant people feel more comfortable with their own sexuality? What's great are the ones that think that gay men are bad but gay women are just fine, like they think that all lesbians are part of some pornographic fantasy. So sad...









I mean, I'm straight as can be, I love men, but I couldn't care less if someone is gay. I know what it's like to be misjudged and to be afraid to tell someone "your big secret" in worry of being shunned.

I agree with Karen about respect. Respect should be a given, not have to be earned. I expect the same amount of respect to be given to me that I give to others.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

jan said:


> I doubt anyone who is gay will say so honestly on this site: there are too many ignorant and narrow-minded people on this site, and anyone with half a brain can imagine the responses when someone has the balls to admit it openly.


Sad to hear, but unfortunately this is the truth









I'm straight








[/quote]

That's fine. I don't blame anyone for not coming here and going balls out about their homosexuality, but the least they can do is vote. So far this thread hasn't gotten way out of hand and it seems the voting isnt all that doctored. Its kind of what I expected.

Sorry I wasn't around for the other "gay," threads or polls. I was just curious since there has been an awful lot of stuff going around on the subject here lately...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I aint No ***. I like and Enjoy chicks.


Seeing how there are to homosexuals already voting, mybe these comments are not needed.
[/quote]
Thats up to them. I stated my Opinion. Like or not, I could less,. seeing as how this is the interenet and thats MY opinion. Dont like it...Dont worry about it. Fact Remains, I dont like em,a nd I dont appriove of them. Doesnt mean there going to change, either.
[/quote]

I think the fact that you use the deregatory term "***" is what bothers people.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I aint No ***. I like and Enjoy chicks.


Seeing how there are to homosexuals already voting, mybe these comments are not needed.
[/quote]
Thats up to them. I stated my Opinion. Like or not, I could less,. seeing as how this is the interenet and thats MY opinion. Dont like it...Dont worry about it. Fact Remains, I dont like em,a nd I dont appriove of them. Doesnt mean there going to change, either.
[/quote]

I think the fact that you use the deregatory term "***" is what bothers people.
[/quote]
I stated MY opinion, The Way I wanted to. I know its not right to some people, but thats how I feel.

And im staying out of this thread, cause I know I WILL get in toruble If I keep on posting.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Straight.
> 
> BTW: keep this thread clean, people: disliking homosexuals is your own call, but if you want to speak your mind about that, keep it civil and stay respectful: discrimination is against the board rules, and _everyone_ here knows that: therefore breaking them is an intentional act, and will be punished accordingly.
> Consider this a final warning...
> ...


Two things.

One - I study legal studies and human rights in school. And I'm quite well read on discrimination, power dynamics, etc. etc. And if discrimination is against the rules of this forum then you should look into those that have already violated it. I mean, the very fact that you have certain smilies (and we know which ones I'm talking about) for the use of the forum members that re-inforce and make fun of gay people could be construed as discrimination in and of itself. Thus making the entire policy hypocritical in the end anyway... Just saying.

Two - In the previous thread I came out and said I'm gay. I don't really care who knows and who doesn't. Because I don't make it all of who I am. And no one came after me following said post ranting, raving, calling me names or anything of that sort. I was actually quite surprised and expected it to happen. Because as you said - the amount of ignorance on this site is astounding. Part of the reason I only infrquently visit anymore.

I'm so happy I live in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Straight.
> 
> BTW: keep this thread clean, people: disliking homosexuals is your own call, but if you want to speak your mind about that, keep it civil and stay respectful: discrimination is against the board rules, and _everyone_ here knows that: therefore breaking them is an intentional act, and will be punished accordingly.
> Consider this a final warning...
> ...


Two things.

One - I study legal studies and human rights in school. And I'm quite well read on discrimination, power dynamics, etc. etc. And if discrimination is against the rules of this forum then you should look into those that have already violated it. I mean, the very fact that you have certain smilies (and we know which ones I'm talking about) for the use of the forum members that re-inforce and make fun of gay people could be construed as discrimination in and of itself. Thus making the entire policy hypocritical in the end anyway... Just saying.

Two - In the previous thread I came out and said I'm gay. I don't really care who knows and who doesn't. Because I don't make it all of who I am. And no one came after me following said post ranting, raving, calling me names or anything of that sort. I was actually quite surprised and expected it to happen. Because as you said - the amount of ignorance on this site is astounding. Part of the reason I only infrquently visit anymore.

I'm so happy I live in Canada.
[/quote]


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hetro


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Hetro


It's het*e*ro, dude - get your orientation straight


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Two things.
> I mean, the very fact that you have certain smilies (and we know which ones I'm talking about) for the use of the forum members that re-inforce and make fun of gay people could be construed as discrimination in and of itself.


I don't.. which smilies are you talking about ? oh wait, are you referring to the one with the rainbow flag ? that one and what others ?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Two things.
> I mean, the very fact that you have certain smilies (and we know which ones I'm talking about) for the use of the forum members that re-inforce and make fun of gay people could be construed as discrimination in and of itself.


I don't.. which smilies are you talking about ? oh wait, are you referring to the one with the rainbow flag ? that one and what others ?
[/quote]

Yeah, there's two to that effect.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

THIS ONE http://www.gordeez.com/*******.gif

and the one with the flag


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm gay, and gordeez is my lover.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Im straight. What else would I be? People who are gay have an uclean spirit inside them. They need to have deliverance so the demon will leave.


Is that true? Could you PM me some details on this theory? I wonder...









I, too, believe that respect should be earned, but who knows, maybe I am wrong...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im straight, but personally it makes no difference to me if someone is straight, gay, bi, tri, whatever!


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

straightest there is







and people that say there bisexual are retarted (please dont ban me again) if you would have sex with some one the same sex as you, nvm i dont even consider that sex (sex is a man and woman). touch each other, then your gay there is no such thing as bisexual to me just say whatever i can get. i hate gay people because alot of them liked







me and i would be scared shitless. they would what to touch me (because i'm handsome







) i hate them grrrrrrrrr.







please dont ban me again mr.gross lucker, i'm trying my best not to insult anyone


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

seriously, some people on this site need to open their eyes and minds up to the real world, as your acting soooo childish about these things!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sorry man, I was just curious about that guy's point of view...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

teamevil said:


> straightest there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...










FTB (For The Ban)


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

teamevil said:


> straightest there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

teamevil said:


> straightest there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to think of bisexuals as an equal opportunist really.

I love the ignorance that our members have when it comes to sexuality. Being homosexual has always been around...hell even Alexander the Great was gay...but thats another story in its entirity.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hell even Alexander the Great was gay...but thats another story in its entirity.


Actually Alexander was homoerotic, there's a difference. But Leonardo Da Vinci was gay!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No one knows if he was gay for sure...


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Hell, most Roman and greek leaders of ancient times were either bi or gay.

-dunc


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DIY-Fish said:


> Hell, most Roman and greek leaders of ancient times were either bi or gay.
> 
> -dunc


how do you know?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

100% straight.

And yes, homosexuality was accepted in Ancient Rome.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

hetero


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> No one knows if he was gay for sure...


Except for the guy he nailed.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.

and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

why do this?


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Hell, most Roman and greek leaders of ancient times were either bi or gay.
> 
> -dunc


how do you know?
[/quote]

I know everything, and I have a secret version of Rome Total war along with Troy on DVD ***UNCUT***.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Drew said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

wheres the metrosexual option :laugh:


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm straight, but man, this poll is a trainwreck waiting to happen.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

mauls said:


> wheres the metrosexual option :laugh:


I seriously considered it. But overall its just a heterosexual that dresses like the stereotypical "homosexual,"...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> wheres the metrosexual option :laugh:


I seriously considered it. But overall its just a heterosexual that dresses like the stereotypical "homosexual,"...








[/quote]
Not really. Theyre just straight men that take really good care of themselves.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Drew said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.
[/quote]

we would so be hot lipstick lesbians.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.
[/quote]

we would so be hot lipstick lesbians.
[/quote]

Please dont tease us.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.
[/quote]

we would so be hot lipstick lesbians.
[/quote]
Hahahaha....Now now...that would make us have an unclean spirit...we'd have to seek deliverence afterwards so that our demons will leave!!


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

DIY-Fish said:


> I know everything, and I have a secret version of Rome Total war along with Troy on DVD ***UNCUT***.


where did you get the secret version of Rome Total War???? I want one... I love that game, in fact, I just beat it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.
[/quote]
*lesbians.*
[/quote]
Lesbians? Awesome!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.
[/quote]

we would so be hot lipstick lesbians.
[/quote]
Hahahaha....Now now...that would make us have an unclean spirit...we'd have to seek deliverence afterwards so that our demons will leave!!








[/quote]
I'll help you both clean your spirit....... at the same time.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

all people that are gay are going to hell :laugh: hurray!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Homosexuality was extremely common place in pretty much all of western civ. When Greek boys went off to the gymnasium/barracks/whatever they had mentors, those mentors were also their lovers.
> 
> and yes, Alexander was a homosexual and so was Achilles. If you watched the movie Troy, his "cousin" patricles, was actually his lover.


Homosexuality and homoeroticism are two different things though. They still loved woman, but they had relations with men.
[/quote]
apples and oranges









but yeah, you're right.
[/quote]

hehe. or snails and oysters (sparticus refrence)

i, btw, am straight. one of my gay friends says i give off a hetero aura? whatever.
[/quote]

Hahaha...I love it when they say sh*t like that. I just have to laugh. One of my gay friends was pondering the idea if I were to ever turn lesbian and said I would be a lipstick *****...hahaha.
[/quote]

we would so be hot lipstick lesbians.
[/quote]
Hahahaha....Now now...that would make us have an unclean spirit...we'd have to seek deliverence afterwards so that our demons will leave!!








[/quote]

Now seriously Karen, where did this theory come from? Is this someone's preaching? Or just BS? Could someone please post a link to the "father" of this theory? Thanks!


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

teamevil said:


> i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


I know, I'm just attempting to spread rumors and lies.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

teamevil said:


> i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


I am not sure who that Jessus guy is but he sounds gay to me. I don't know any straight guys named Jessus....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Drew said:


> i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


I know, I'm just attempting to spread rumors and lies.








[/quote]

And there I was thinking you were a good guy







Guess like I was wrong, you liar liar pants enflamed


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

teamevil said:


> i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


actually, jesus never says ANYTHING about being gay in the entire bible... check it out sometime









one of my favorite (paraphrased cuz i can't remember the exact....) quotes from a novel i read once:

"i say the same thing about homosexuality that jesus did- and thats nothing. if he didn't feel the need to mention it, i don't need to worry about it."


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Straight


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Straight


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

jesus didnt say it but the bible says you shall not lay man with man or woman with woman ..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mr hannibal what were you searching to find this. LOL

anyway i am 100% lesbian


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Straight.


How disapointing!lol jk


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> People cant help that they're homosexual, its not like they woke up one day and said "I think I feel like being gay today and for the rest of my life"...it just comes natural to them. It science, get over it.


would you like to site your sources and back that statement up, because as of today there is no conclusive proof that homosexuality is genetic. just though id share.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Im straight, but Im not bothered by people who aren't. I hope my ego never reaches the size where I am bothered by homosexuals.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just wondering but why are girls more open with their sexuality than guys?

Like i cant lie ive made a few gay jokes here and there

But if a girl is bi or gay shes proud and very open

Why is that?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

2 Straight girls can make out at a party or somethin and it will be all good but 2 dudes its kind of..I dunno how to put it.

2 girls can make out and still be straight ...if 2 dudes made out they are gay


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ye word thats what i was wondering


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A woman who is gay is still able to be a woman. Possibly even moreso than before. A man who is gay is somehow a traitor and goes against what it means to be a man. And therefore it's not okay.

It's not that it's okay by all standards for two women to make out... it's just more socially accepted because it appears less threatening. Probably because it doesn't challenge the patriarchal archetypes that our society is built on.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah those drag queens go over the top sometimes...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Strait.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll bet Mr. Hannibal didn't actually bring this up...someone probably voted (it's a poll) and then he responded...just my guess, though...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


*actually, jesus never says ANYTHING about being gay in the entire bible... check it out sometime*









one of my favorite (paraphrased cuz i can't remember the exact....) quotes from a novel i read once:

"i say the same thing about homosexuality that jesus did- and thats nothing. if he didn't feel the need to mention it, i don't need to worry about it."
[/quote]
And yet the catholic church says it's a sin to be gay. Not to get people even more worked up, but church is a joke, in my opinion.

Anyway, all people should be treated equally as long as they are good individuals themselves. Who really cares what sex is preferred? Why does it even matter anyway? It doesn't harm other people to be gay.....
~Taylor~


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what if you none and just rubb one out now and then


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.

that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm not reading 6 pages. So who owned up to being gay?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It take me a while to read all the posting in this thread....As for myself about this thread, i'm spechless.

All I can say is Gay, Str8, Bi etc.....deserve a respect. after all we all human.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Mettle said:


> A woman who is gay is still able to be a woman. Possibly even moreso than before. A man who is gay is somehow a traitor and goes against what it means to be a man. And therefore it's not okay.


Not to celebrate man-love or anything, but for every ****, doesn't it leave one more available girl for the straight guy?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Fargo said:


> I'm not reading 6 pages. So who owned up to being gay?


Who would want to on a discussion forum like this with so many homophobes?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm not reading 6 pages. So who owned up to being gay?


Who would want to on a discussion forum like this with so many homophobes?
[/quote]

Good point. It could be a year from now and someone else who just lost anargument would resort to calling you a ***.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> It take me a while to read all the posting in this thread....As for myself about this thread, i'm spechless.
> 
> All I can say is Gay, Str8, Bi etc.....deserve a respect. after all we all human.


wrong. people do not deverve respect simply because they happen to be people. i'm not saying that i don't have respect for homosexuals because they're homosexuals. i'm saying that EVERYONE deserves respect is like saying that every uninformed opinion deserves respect. it doesn't work that way no matter how much people try to make it that way.

as an example these people are not worthy of respect.
Matthew F. Hale (white supremacist leader; convicted of soliciting the murder of a federal judge)
Robert Hanssen (FBI agent; convicted of spying for the Soviet Union and Russia)
Charles Harrelson (father of actor Woody Harrelson; murdered a federal judge)
Larry Hoover (leader of the Gangster Disciples Nation based in Chicago)
Theodore Kaczynski (The "Unabomber")
David Lane (white supremacist terrorist leader; involvement in the murder of talk radio host Alan Berg)
Zacarias Moussaoui (conspirator in the September 11, 2001 attacks)
Terry Nichols (Oklahoma City Bombing conspirator)
Omar Abdel-Rahman (Islamist terrorist, nicknamed "The Blind Sheik"; involved in World Trade Center bombing planning in 1993)
Richard Reid (Islamic terrorist, "Shoe Bomber" )
Eric Robert Rudolph (Olympic Park bomber)
Ramzi Yousef (Islamist terrorist, 1993 World Trade Center bombing)
Dwight York (leader of the Nuwaubianists; convicted for child molestation)
Wadih el-Hage


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

mdrs said:


> while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.
> 
> that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


Everyone is allowed to have an *opinion*










Oh and....



> Christ is God


Source?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mdrs said:


> while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.
> 
> that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


That post was gay.

sincerely, God.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mdrs said:


> It take me a while to read all the posting in this thread....As for myself about this thread, i'm spechless.
> 
> All I can say is Gay, Str8, Bi etc.....deserve a respect. after all we all human.


wrong. people do not deverve respect simply because they happen to be people. i'm not saying that i don't have respect for homosexuals because they're homosexuals. i'm saying that EVERYONE deserves respect is like saying that every uninformed opinion deserves respect. it doesn't work that way no matter how much people try to make it that way.

as an example these people are not worthy of respect.
Matthew F. Hale (white supremacist leader; convicted of soliciting the murder of a federal judge)
Robert Hanssen (FBI agent; convicted of spying for the Soviet Union and Russia)
Charles Harrelson (father of actor Woody Harrelson; murdered a federal judge)
Larry Hoover (leader of the Gangster Disciples Nation based in Chicago)
Theodore Kaczynski (The "Unabomber")
David Lane (white supremacist terrorist leader; involvement in the murder of talk radio host Alan Berg)
Zacarias Moussaoui (conspirator in the September 11, 2001 attacks)
Terry Nichols (Oklahoma City Bombing conspirator)
Omar Abdel-Rahman (Islamist terrorist, nicknamed "The Blind Sheik"; involved in World Trade Center bombing planning in 1993)
Richard Reid (Islamic terrorist, "Shoe Bomber" )
Eric Robert Rudolph (Olympic Park bomber)
Ramzi Yousef (Islamist terrorist, 1993 World Trade Center bombing)
Dwight York (leader of the Nuwaubianists; convicted for child molestation)
Wadih el-Hage
[/quote]

All the people you list are felony and criminal....I'm talking about general respect...

male, female, gay, whatever deserves a respect...if they choice to be gay, it not our problem..if they happy to be gay, let them be....as lone as they give respect, they derserves respect.

I'm not saying that you are wrong, just my 2cent.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Everyone is allowed to have an *opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never said people weren't allowed to have opinons. i'm saying they're not all respectable, young danny.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.
> 
> that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


Everyone is allowed to have an *opinion*









[/quote]

As is he. All he did was state his.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> All the people you list are felony and criminal....I'm talking about general respect...
> 
> male, female, gay, whatever deserves a respect...if they choice to be gay, it not our problem..if they happy to be gay, let them be....as lone as they give respect, they derserves respect.
> 
> I'm not saying that you are wrong, just my 2cent.


what those people did goes beyond felony level crime. my point is that not all people deserve respect. about the homosexual issue and respect, we're in agreement. i have gay friends. i don't univerally hate gays. i don't have one friend that doesn't do something immoral. i'm saying the behavior is immoral. the problem i have is when someone is all for tolerance but when i voice my opinion, i'm flamed because i'm not "falling in line".


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey guys. what's going on in this thread


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

mdrs said:


> while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.
> 
> that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


Everyone is allowed to have an *opinion*









[/quote]

As is he. All he did was state his.
[/quote]

Yes, thats exactly what I was pointing out....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

mdrs said:


> It take me a while to read all the posting in this thread....As for myself about this thread, i'm spechless.
> 
> All I can say is Gay, Str8, Bi etc.....deserve a respect. after all we all human.


wrong. people do not deverve respect simply because they happen to be people. i'm not saying that i don't have respect for homosexuals because they're homosexuals. i'm saying that EVERYONE deserves respect is like saying that every uninformed opinion deserves respect. it doesn't work that way no matter how much people try to make it that way.

as an example these people are not worthy of respect.
Matthew F. Hale (white supremacist leader; convicted of soliciting the murder of a federal judge)
Robert Hanssen (FBI agent; convicted of spying for the Soviet Union and Russia)
Charles Harrelson (father of actor Woody Harrelson; murdered a federal judge)
Larry Hoover (leader of the Gangster Disciples Nation based in Chicago)
Theodore Kaczynski (The "Unabomber")
David Lane (white supremacist terrorist leader; involvement in the murder of talk radio host Alan Berg)
Zacarias Moussaoui (conspirator in the September 11, 2001 attacks)
Terry Nichols (Oklahoma City Bombing conspirator)
Omar Abdel-Rahman (Islamist terrorist, nicknamed "The Blind Sheik"; involved in World Trade Center bombing planning in 1993)
Richard Reid (Islamic terrorist, "Shoe Bomber" )
Eric Robert Rudolph (Olympic Park bomber)
Ramzi Yousef (Islamist terrorist, 1993 World Trade Center bombing)
Dwight York (leader of the Nuwaubianists; convicted for child molestation)
Wadih el-Hage
[/quote]

I'm going to have a little fun with this statement for a second and ask if anyone outside of that one prison is among your list of people who don't deserve respect...and then I'll agree with you.

I respect people as humans until they show me otherwise...and don't form opinions about people until after I have some useful information on the person. Their sexuality is not useful to me in making this opinion, BTW, but obviously knowing something about their character is enough to allow me to make an opinion.

I think that people who have the balls to admit that they're gay in this unfortunately homophobic environment (there's even a smiley called "ghey" which plays upon some public stereotypes of homosexuality) deserve my respect much more than the myriad of gay-bashers found here.

BTW, I hope it doesn't make a difference in how you treat me, but I am straight.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

straight


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.
> 
> that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


Everyone is allowed to have an *opinion*









[/quote]

As is he. All he did was state his.
[/quote]

Yes, thats exactly what I was pointing out....









[/quote]

OK.. next time remind me not to waste my time replying.. I did get a chuckle out of it though..


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> while i agree that the catholic church is a joke for my own reasons, it's not a "catholic" opinion. the bible clearly states the homosexuality is wrong. it's immoral and destructive to the people involved, like everything else that the bible warns against. God doesn't say that things are wrong because he felt like picking on poor helpless people that can't help themselves. God doesn't want people to do things that are harmful.
> 
> that being said, this is my belief based on my faith (which it's very popular to flame here). i don't expect people to share the views but saying that the bible doesn't have a position on homosexuality is false. and saying that Christ didn't say anything about homosexuality is also false. Christ is God, and since God divinely inspired the bible, obviously God is against homosexuality.


Everyone is allowed to have an *opinion*









[/quote]

As is he. All he did was state his.
[/quote]

Yes, thats exactly what I was pointing out....









[/quote]

OK.. next time *remind* me not to waste my time replying.. I did get a chuckle out of it though..








[/quote]

Uh oh, Eugene is gettin old.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> It take me a while to read all the posting in this thread....As for myself about this thread, i'm spechless.
> 
> All I can say is Gay, Str8, Bi etc.....deserve a respect. after all we all human.


wrong. people do not deverve respect simply because they happen to be people. i'm not saying that i don't have respect for homosexuals because they're homosexuals. i'm saying that EVERYONE deserves respect is like saying that every uninformed opinion deserves respect. it doesn't work that way no matter how much people try to make it that way.

as an example these people are not worthy of respect.
Matthew F. Hale (white supremacist leader; convicted of soliciting the murder of a federal judge)
Robert Hanssen (FBI agent; convicted of spying for the Soviet Union and Russia)
Charles Harrelson (father of actor Woody Harrelson; murdered a federal judge)
Larry Hoover (leader of the Gangster Disciples Nation based in Chicago)
Theodore Kaczynski (The "Unabomber")
David Lane (white supremacist terrorist leader; involvement in the murder of talk radio host Alan Berg)
Zacarias Moussaoui (conspirator in the September 11, 2001 attacks)
Terry Nichols (Oklahoma City Bombing conspirator)
Omar Abdel-Rahman (Islamist terrorist, nicknamed "The Blind Sheik"; involved in World Trade Center bombing planning in 1993)
Richard Reid (Islamic terrorist, "Shoe Bomber" )
Eric Robert Rudolph (Olympic Park bomber)
Ramzi Yousef (Islamist terrorist, 1993 World Trade Center bombing)
Dwight York (leader of the Nuwaubianists; convicted for child molestation)
Wadih el-Hage
[/quote]

I'm going to have a little fun with this statement for a second and ask if anyone outside of that one prison is among your list of people who don't deserve respect...and then I'll agree with you.

I respect people as humans until they show me otherwise...and don't form opinions about people until after I have some useful information on the person. Their sexuality is not useful to me in making this opinion, BTW, but obviously knowing something about their character is enough to allow me to make an opinion.

I think that people who have the balls to admit that they're gay in this unfortunately homophobic environment (there's even a smiley called "ghey" which plays upon some public stereotypes of homosexuality) deserve my respect much more than the myriad of gay-bashers found here.

BTW, I hope it doesn't make a difference in how you treat me, but I am straight.
[/quote]


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I'm going to have a little fun with this statement for a second and ask if anyone outside of that one prison is among your list of people who don't deserve respect...and then I'll agree with you.
> 
> I respect people as humans until they show me otherwise...and don't form opinions about people until after I have some useful information on the person. Their sexuality is not useful to me in making this opinion, BTW, but obviously knowing something about their character is enough to allow me to make an opinion.
> 
> ...


Osama Bin Laden
Kim Jong Il
Adolf Hitler
Nero
Commodus
Abu Musab al-Zarqawi
Pope Urban VIII
Jeremy Price
Josh Neff
Benito Mossollini
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini
Saddam Hussein
Chemical Ali
Bill Gates
Joseph Smith Jr.

need i go on? what would you deem "gay bashing"? because i believe homosexuality is immoral am i, by nature, a "gay basher"?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was just having fun with the Supermax thing--figured you had others who weren't in there.

The gay-bashing thing was aimed more at the people who have used names to denigrate homosexuality...well-reasoned defenses of the position that it is morally wrong are not something with which I would agree, but at least they aren't just stereotypes bandied about like what so many members have used as anti-gay arguments here...fervently attacking homosexual people or saying some of the things that were said earlier in the thread are gay-bashing to me, but your argument has not been out-and-out bashing IMO. Others may disagree, but that's what I'll go with for now.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Heres my two cents, take it or leave it

Im catholic, yes yes yes, im sure you will all bash me for that, but whatever. Homosexuality is wrong in my eyes, but im not going to belittle someone for whatever they do, its their choice, let them make it. Im not gay, its a personal choice, or genetics, or whatever. Im not going to hell for their choices. Not very catholic i know, but im not going to be all evangelical about it like most catholics are.

As far as respect goes, you get it from me unless you give me a reason otherwise. Yes, there are people on this earth or that have existed on this earth that dont deserve respect, but as far as i know, most people on this site have my respect. I dont think anyone here has the right to make others feel unwelcome based solely on sexual orientation. You can try to hide behind the guise of your freedom of speech, but remember that you dont have the right to hinder others from their pursuit of happiness just because of your opinions. Youre entitled to them, however.

Believing homosexuality is immoral is fine, making others feel unwelcome because their gay, is not.

Flaunting sexuality, gay or straight, is something that any person can do. I could care less either way. To be honest, i think its absolutely hilarious to watch, either way. I could care less if i see two males hanging all over each other, or seeing a hetero couple making out in a movie theater. Just because i tolerate it doesnt mean i practice it.

Hate runs so damn rampant through everything we do anymore, tolerance is underrated. I think if we all took a step back and looked at each of our individual lives, we all find theres something we do that isnt the norm. Some of our "non norm" things are just more obvious then others.

Also, with respect to going to church, please dont say church is a joke. I may not go much but its a part of my religion. Its not a joke. Its a way for me to profess my faith and be with others that believe the same and rejoice in god. Im not the holiest person on the face of this earth, but i have my beliefs, and some times its all i had.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

random, i just wanted to say that i apologize for what i said about the church. i have a problem with how they influence the faith but i was wrong to say that it was a joke. i'd pm about this but i said it publicly so i should admit fault the same way.

EDIT:

chill, i figured you'd caught on to the list. just easier to cut and paste what i'd read a few days ago since it was fresh in my mind. thx for clearing the bashing up.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdrs said:


> I'm going to have a little fun with this statement for a second and ask if anyone outside of that one prison is among your list of people who don't deserve respect...and then I'll agree with you.
> 
> I respect people as humans until they show me otherwise...and don't form opinions about people until after I have some useful information on the person. Their sexuality is not useful to me in making this opinion, BTW, but obviously knowing something about their character is enough to allow me to make an opinion.
> 
> ...


Osama Bin Laden
Kim Jong Il
Adolf Hitler
Nero
Commodus
Abu Musab al-Zarqawi
Pope Urban VIII
Jeremy Price
Josh Neff
Benito Mossollini
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini
Saddam Hussein
Chemical Ali
Bill Gates
Joseph Smith Jr.

need i go on? what would you deem "gay bashing"? because i believe homosexuality is immoral am i, by nature, a "gay basher"?
[/quote]

bill gates? how many billions of dollars does he give away to help mankind? i love how he's grouped with saddam and chemical ali as well..thats kind of hilarious.

my aunt is gay, i have zero gay friends, however, i do know gay people my age...my aunt is a very cool person, very down to earth, super chill, she's in her 40's in tip top health, and she has a great relationship with her "partner" which society deems wrong for her to have...to me, she has a great life, she's got love, health, and a good amount of money, and she definately knows how to have fun, she was the one who convinced me to go to vegas in september...a VERY NORMAL person.

MY problem with "gay" people, which is really a problem with more than gay people, but gay people tend to fit the picture more often than others, is flamboyance...if you're gay, that's fine by me, i dont care, but too often, i see gay people who talk with a lisp and act like girls...etc...that's not fine by me...if you want to be gay, thats great, have a wonderful life, im all for your marriage...but dont talk all girly and fruity...i believe being gay is a natural thing...there's nothing you can do about it...but i also believe that more than 50% of gay people (that i've met anyway) act all flamboyant so they can get attention...which hey, im not gay, so i dont know, it might be a calling card for other gay guys, since it'd be kinda awkward walking up to another guy to ask him out...etc...maybe the "fear factor" comes into play, i honestly dont know, and if that's the case, im sorry for my generalization, but seriously, that's what bothers me about some gay people.

im 100% for gay marriage, i think society has absolutely no right to deem somebody's definition of love as inferior to "Tradition". the fact is, gay has always been around, its just that NOW, the gay people in america are finally getting support through each other to take public action, and no longer be a rogue group of castaways fearing society.

my .02

BTW, im straight...i wish i could act on it...but yeah...im working on that part.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i have a problem with gates because microsoft has never had one single innovation. it's a company based on theft and it's also the #1 prosecutor of piracy.

bill gates had a chance to be the father of the modern PC, to take it to its limits and beyond. instead, he chose proprietary control. he betrayed pc users all over the world. he bears much of the responsibility of what's happening and will continue to happen to PC gaming. he's never given proper credit to the people that he stole his ideas from.

you talk about how much money he's given to humanity but it's all stolen money. he's divided the PC world, and based his fortune on theft, control, fear, and everything that capitalism shouldn't be. and that's why i don't think that he's worthy of respect. he may give money away but he's screwed everyone who's used a computer.

don't agree? you have that freedom. but i'm willing to bet money that you aren't able to match me fact for fact about how he got to where he is.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I just wanted to say that it takes a big man to apologize in situations such as these. Mdrs has my respect as he always makes whatever situations exist between him and I in the right. And yes, people can have differing opinions and still respect each other. I think way too many of us in here seem to lose sight of that....


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

andrew.burd said:


> what exactly is the point of this... ..and whatever happened to the 1st amendment.. y'know.. freedom of speech?
> 
> so here we go. Being gay is wrong. my personal opinion. I don't support it, I don't condone it, and I most definitely get sick and tired of all the STRAIGHT BASHING I'm constantly hearing these days. I think whoever set this poll up did it just to start sh*t.
> 
> ...


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

.....good lord.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm Straight have a girlfriend who is straight. have no problem with others they are just normal people.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Haha. You guys crack me up. People dont deserve respect, People equal sh*t!

lol, everyone deserves respect, what BS.

Anywhays im straight and i dont mind gay people, why the hell should i?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fargo said:


> A woman who is gay is still able to be a woman. Possibly even moreso than before. A man who is gay is somehow a traitor and goes against what it means to be a man. And therefore it's not okay.


Not to celebrate man-love or anything, but for every ****, doesn't it leave one more available girl for the straight guy?
[/quote]









THATS THE WAY TO THINK!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> A woman who is gay is still able to be a woman. Possibly even moreso than before. A man who is gay is somehow a traitor and goes against what it means to be a man. And therefore it's not okay.


Not to celebrate man-love or anything, but for every ****, doesn't it leave one more available girl for the straight guy?
[/quote]









THATS THE WAY TO THINK!!
[/quote]








it goes both ways. think of all the hot lesbianns.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> A woman who is gay is still able to be a woman. Possibly even moreso than before. A man who is gay is somehow a traitor and goes against what it means to be a man. And therefore it's not okay.


Not to celebrate man-love or anything, but for every ****, doesn't it leave one more available girl for the straight guy?
[/quote]









THATS THE WAY TO THINK!!
[/quote]








it goes both ways. think of all the hot lesbianns.








[/quote]

true


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

im a straight male but I have a passion for lesbians.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdrs said:


> i have a problem with gates because microsoft has never had one single innovation. it's a company based on theft and it's also the #1 prosecutor of piracy.
> 
> bill gates had a chance to be the father of the modern PC, to take it to its limits and beyond. instead, he chose proprietary control. he betrayed pc users all over the world. he bears much of the responsibility of what's happening and will continue to happen to PC gaming. he's never given proper credit to the people that he stole his ideas from.
> 
> ...


dude, why is it always a fact finding competition with you...i never said anything about bill gates not being a bad moral person, or that he didnt steal things to get where he was...but the fact remains, who wrote DOS? you sound like a bitter apple nerd, seriously...how many people has bill gates KILLED? ok...now, go on a fact finding competition and find me how many people SADDAM has killed? or chemical ali?! you think you can find facts to support that bill gates is just as bad as them to humankind? i dont care if its all stolen money (technically, he didnt steal the money, he stole the means to make the money), at least he gives large percentages of it back...unlike most of the corporate criminals these days, /me thinks ken lay just off the top of my head...anyway, this thread is about sexual orientation...regardless of how comical i find it that bill gates' name would pop up in a thread questioning peoples sexual orientation is beside the point...lets try and keep it on topic...

[email protected] thread being over a year old.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude, why is it always a fact finding competition with you...i never said anything about bill gates not being a bad moral person, or that he didnt steal things to get where he was...but the fact remains, who wrote DOS? you sound like a bitter apple nerd, seriously...how many people has bill gates KILLED? ok...now, go on a fact finding competition and find me how many people SADDAM has killed? or chemical ali?! you think you can find facts to support that bill gates is just as bad as them to humankind? i dont care if its all stolen money (technically, he didnt steal the money, he stole the means to make the money), at least he gives large percentages of it back...unlike most of the corporate criminals these days, /me thinks ken lay just off the top of my head...anyway, this thread is about sexual orientation...regardless of how comical i find it that bill gates' name would pop up in a thread questioning peoples sexual orientation is beside the point...lets try and keep it on topic...
> 
> [email protected] thread being over a year old.


uuuh i don't know maybe because you argue without facts at all. maybe if you actually took a look at the facts once in a while you'd STOP making stupid arguments? like the fact that DOS was written by Tim Patterson from Seattle Computer Products. do you even know the difference between MSDOS, PC DOS, Q DOS, OR DR DOS? i sound like a mac nerd? i can't stant mac. you sound like you always do, an uninformed guy from mass. that couldn't form a logical opinion if your life depended on it. read a book. i never said that Bill Gates was "just as bad" as the other people on the list based on MY OPINION. you need to think before you open your mouth. i seem to remember your comments about Chinese industry that made me laugh.

i think it's cute that you start this line of conversation. you lose all over the place and then you complain because we're off topic. in the light of overwhelmingly weak arguements, i'm done derailing this thread.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

im not gay but my boyfriend is...









joke ! im Heterosexual


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Bunnies and Kittens die in the wake of mdrs







Where is the happiness in you good sir?


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> [email protected] thread being over a year old.


I never noticed until you mentioned it! I see Mr. Hannibal is the culprit


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> i think it's cute that you start this line of conversation. you lose all over the place and then you complain because we're off topic. in the light of overwhelmingly weak arguements, i'm done derailing this thread.


ok, if this isnt the most hypocritical piece of sh*t paragraph i've ever read, then i dont know what is...back on topic...IM done derailing this thread...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Natt King Shoal said:


> [email protected] thread being over a year old.


I never noticed until you mentioned it! I see Mr. Hannibal is the culprit
[/quote]

Actually, it could easily have been bumped up before he posted...voting in a thread's poll or editing a reply bumps the thread to the top...


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i think being gay is wrong, and jessus does to :nod: he said thall shall not be gay. Achilles isn't gay, you lie!


actually, jesus never says ANYTHING about being gay in the entire bible... check it out sometime









one of my favorite (paraphrased cuz i can't remember the exact....) quotes from a novel i read once:

"i say the same thing about homosexuality that jesus did- and thats nothing. if he didn't feel the need to mention it, i don't need to worry about it."
[/quote]

Actauly thats not entirely true... The Book of Matty, chapter 15:19,20 "for out of the heart proceed evil thoughts, murders, adultries, fornications, thefts, false witness, blasphmemies. These are the things that defile a man:..."

key word there being "fornication" Greek Por-nei'a the usage by Jesus and the jews was meant to refer to any sexual conduct outside of the legal mariege of two people- specifically legal under the law which Jesus and the Jews gave their first allegiance too- not roman, but Mosiac law, which did in fact prohibit two peeps of the same sex from banging each other..

So, when "ol Jesus wooda been talkin his smack and all that, when he mentioned "Fornicaters" in with the murders and theives and all that hub-bub- the understanding by the jews wooda been conjured up people engaged in any number of sexual practices,,, Dood nailing his mom, Chick banging the horse, guy nailing his next door neibors wife on the sly, dood nailing his girlfreind 2 days before the wedding and Bob next door screwing his good buddy Butch. The word was a generalization of multiple sexual acts outlawed under the law which wooda included homosexuality.

Still, a some girl on girl action every now and then is still hot...


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> it goes both ways. think of all the hot lesbianns.


in all seriousness, the only lesbians that i've seen looked like they were beaten w/ an ugly stick (flannel shirts and butch cuts just don't do it for me)


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> [email protected] thread being over a year old.


I never noticed until you mentioned it! I see Mr. Hannibal is the culprit
[/quote]

Actually, it could easily have been bumped up before he posted...voting in a thread's poll or editing a reply bumps the thread to the top...
[/quote]

I didn't know that. Sorry to Mr. Hannibal if thats the case!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Natt King Shoal said:


> [email protected] thread being over a year old.


I never noticed until you mentioned it! I see Mr. Hannibal is the culprit
[/quote]

Mr Hannibal is not gay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> it goes both ways. think of all the hot lesbianns.


in all seriousness, the only lesbians that i've seen looked like they were beaten w/ an ugly stick (flannel shirts and butch cuts just don't do it for me)
[/quote]










Nevermind.


----------

